# Gura Gear Launches New Color for Bataflae



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/gura-gear-launches-new-color-for-bataflae/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/gura-gear-launches-new-color-for-bataflae/">Tweet</a></div>
Gura Gear is excited to introduce the newest limited edition color in the Bataflae 32L – Stone Green. Stone Green was inspired by our recent work in the field and will be available exclusively in the Bataflae 32L beginning in Mid-January 2014. The limited edition Grey and Tan colors of the Bataflae 32L were discontinued last fall, and we <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/32L_StoneGreen.jpg"><img class="alignleft size-thumbnail wp-image-15468" alt="32L_StoneGreen" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/32L_StoneGreen-150x150.jpg" width="150" height="150" /></a> are currently out of stock of the Grey Bataflae 32L and have limited quantities remaining of the Tan Bataflae 32L. <b>Pre-order the new Stone Green today to receive it in the first shipment later this month. </b>If you have any questions, please contact Sarah Hamilton at <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a> or +1 (801) 823-2809.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>I love the Bataflae 32L bag, I think it’s the best travel bag when you have to move lots of gear. Below is the gear inside my Bataflae 32L right now. I’m currently travelling through Florida, Costa Rica and Suriname. I’ve never had a problem with getting this bag onto an airplane as carry-on. As it sits, it’s a solid 40lbs of gear!</p>
<p>I like this bag as it’s a backpack, a rolling bag would be quite cumbersome when travelling to locations that do not have paved paths. This bag itself weighs about 4.5lbs, which is extremely light for a backpack.</p>
<p>There’s no laptop pouch in the 32L, which is ok, as I wouldn’t want 40lbs of gear on top of the laptop if the bag falls that way, the Bataflae 22L does have a laptop sleeve. That being said, every airline I’ve flown with allows a separate laptop/messenger bag, which I use for laptop, headphones, media tools.</p>
<p>There’s no perfect camera bag, as most of us have more than one. If you’re in the market for a versatile gear mover, take a look at the <a href="http://www.guragear.com/bataflae/" target="_blank">Bataflae line of bags</a>.</p>
<div id="attachment_15467" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/guragear.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-15467" alt="Gura Gear Bataflae 32L loaded up." src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/guragear-575x323.jpeg" width="575" height="323" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Gura Gear Bataflae 32L loaded up. – Click for larger</p></div>
<p><strong>Contents of the bag</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D X</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D X</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486708-USA/Canon_1910B002AA_EF_16_35mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 16-35 f/2.8L II</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/898652-USA/Canon_6313b002_EF_24_70mm_f_4_0L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 24-70 f/4L IS</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542293-REG/Canon_2746B002AA_EF_800mm_f_5_6L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 800 f/5.6L IS</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.guragear.com/bataflae/" target="_blank">Visit Gura Gear</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## luckydude (Jan 8, 2014)

Where did you get the yellow caps on the big lenses? I need something better than stock for the 200mm f2, 400mm f4, 600mm f4.

Thanks.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 8, 2014)

luckydude said:


> Where did you get the yellow caps on the big lenses? I need something better than stock for the 200mm f2, 400mm f4, 600mm f4.
> 
> Thanks.



That's a good question. The only alternatives to Canon's caps that I'm aware of are Don Zeck Lens Caps and LensHoodie/OPTECH Caps. If there are some other products, I'd love to hear about them as well.


----------



## photo212 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have the older Kiboko, and use it to carry a 500mm and 300mm, plus an assortment of other items, including two bodies and teleconverters. I keep the Canon lens shades and leather covers on the lenses with this Gura bag. I would not to leave the lens shades behind.


----------



## Harv (Jan 8, 2014)

*$45,000 worth of gear (give or take).*

That's a lot of eggs in one basket.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 8, 2014)

I like it


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Jan 8, 2014)

I've owned several rucksacks, but settled on the Lowepro Flipside 400. The security features alone it provides, with its body-side access, makes it hard to even consider other bags.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd love to know those lens caps.....i need one for my 300 come on CR guy where di you get those.....


----------



## luckydude (Jan 8, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> luckydude said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the yellow caps on the big lenses? I need something better than stock for the 200mm f2, 400mm f4, 600mm f4.
> ...



I've got a metal lathe and I'm thinking I can just turn some plastic, put a lip on it, then glue in a strip of some sort of material that will compress a little. I can easily turn a lip that fits inside and if I angle that a bit then the compression material will get tighter as I push it in. Then I just need some sort of way to make a handle, probably copy the Zeck lens handle.

Watcha think?


----------



## RGF (Jan 8, 2014)

luckydude said:


> Where did you get the yellow caps on the big lenses? I need something better than stock for the 200mm f2, 400mm f4, 600mm f4.
> 
> Thanks.



I use the optech caps. A friend uses tupperware plates or lids.


----------



## RGF (Jan 8, 2014)

Notice that you can not see the tripod foot. I put the foot up in the bag (side that opens), so I can pack around it - batteries, card wallet, etc. How do other people pack their bag?


----------



## WPJ (Jan 8, 2014)

luckydude said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > luckydude said:
> ...


I'll take one for 300mm 2.8 is mark I


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

These are my supertelephoto lens caps. http://amzn.to/1aIVngL


----------



## WPJ (Jan 9, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> These are my supertelephoto lens caps.



nice
...whats that brand....thanks cR


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > These are my supertelephoto lens caps.
> ...



Anchor

http://amzn.to/1aIVngL


----------



## jrista (Jan 9, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> These are my supertelephoto lens caps. http://amzn.to/1aIVngL



That is freaking awesome! I'll have to try that for my 600/4 L II. I assume that is either a 500 or 600 in your Bataflae?


----------



## RGF (Jan 9, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> These are my supertelephoto lens caps. http://amzn.to/1aIVngL



Thanks. What size fits which lens? I have 300 Mk I, 200-400 and 600 Mk II


----------



## RGF (Jan 9, 2014)

jrista said:


> That is freaking awesome! I'll have to try that for my 600/4 L II. I assume that is either a 500 or 600 in your Bataflae?



Contents of the bag were listed as

EOS-1D X
EOS-1D X
EF 16-35 f/2.8L II
EF 24-70 f/4L IS
EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x
EF 800 f/5.6L IS


----------



## l_d_allan (Jan 9, 2014)

*MSRP for 32 is ~ $450 USD*



Harv said:


> *$45,000 worth of gear (give or take).*
> 
> That's a lot of eggs in one basket.



I took a look at their website, and noted the MSRP of $450 USD ... that's more than I'm willing to pay. However, for a person with $45,000+ worth of gear, then I suppose the cost/benefit equation becomes different.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 9, 2014)

I appreciate the irony that an embarrassingly trivial announcement of a new backpack color quickly digressed into a discussion of using tupperware lids for lens caps, and it actually became a far more useful thread. Now, if we can get Canon to put blue rings on the outside of the big whites we could have a yellow-and-blue makes green situation and know our lenscaps are on.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 9, 2014)

Skirball said:


> I appreciate the irony that an embarrassingly trivial announcement of a new backpack color quickly digressed into a discussion of using tupperware lids for lens caps, and it actually became a far more useful thread. Now, if we can get Canon to put blue rings on the outside of the big whites we could have a yellow-and-blue makes green situation and know our lenscaps are on.



you just made my day....


----------



## zim (Jan 10, 2014)

RGF said:


> Notice that you can not see the tripod foot. I put the foot up in the bag (side that opens), so I can pack around it - batteries, card wallet, etc. How do other people pack their bag?



Yeh, I don't really get the layout choosen in the photo. I assume the bottom of the bag is to the left?
If so that's a big lens weight bouncing on the body even with the padding between. If the bottom is to the right then it must be a bit top heavy?

Regards


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never removed my camera body from the lens when I put it into a backpack. It is just 15 seconds longer to get it setup and ready to shoot.

Is there a reason why that shouldn't be done?


----------



## jrista (Jan 13, 2014)

Caps18 said:


> I have never removed my camera body from the lens when I put it into a backpack. It is just 15 seconds longer to get it setup and ready to shoot.
> 
> Is there a reason why that shouldn't be done?



With longer lenses, forces due to jostling are much greater at the mount. There have been a number of reported cases of supertele lenses snapping at or near the mount when a DSLR body is attached (especially during air travel.) It is safest to keep longer lenses in their shortest possible configuration for any kind of travel to minimize forces that may damage them. A lens on it's own is rather sturdy. The weakest point of a lens+body combo is at or near the mount (even if it is all metal).


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: MSRP for 32 is ~ $450 USD*



l_d_allan said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > *$45,000 worth of gear (give or take).*
> ...



It's not just about protection of gear which makes these lenses so good...it's the fact that they are less obvious as being a camera bag, fits in the over heads on a plane but most importantly....they weigh about half of the competition's bags of the same size. 
If a photographer uses mkII white teles and one of these bags, he is literally halving his luggage weight and that makes it carry on hand luggage weight. Which then negates the need for peli cases and the like.


----------



## RGF (Jan 25, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the irony that an embarrassingly trivial announcement of a new backpack color quickly digressed into a discussion of using tupperware lids for lens caps, and it actually became a far more useful thread. Now, if we can get Canon to put blue rings on the outside of the big whites we could have a yellow-and-blue makes green situation and know our lenscaps are on.
> ...



What about pink. Then my wife will gladly come with me and perhaps even help carry the gear


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: MSRP for 32 is ~ $450 USD*



GMCPhotographics said:


> l_d_allan said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



I carry on my pelican camera/laptop case...  I do get a workout carrying it around the world, but I haven't had any problems with it (except for some smaller airplanes).

http://www.casesbypelican.com/StudioCruzer/photostudio-17.htm


----------

